

Ask HN: "Gk;a;mapp,sophaykdoappe" DVORAK as password, Good or bad? - panotpon

Typing in DVORAK on a regular keyboard yield some amazing looking passwords. Do you think it's a bad idea?
======
toddn
I think it's cute, and therefore a bad idea. You're probably going to defeat
any common dictionary-based password cracker...

But "Itsasmallworldafterall" is a lousy password.

------
pkamb
Odapptw kjd slpt ,at ks ktrd gks sl nskj a H.soav alh X,dokt vdtnsaoh ,sfph nd
ks ja.d gk dlkgodpt ismrs;dh sy QAMAMAMAMQ alh lfmndo;e

Anyone have a decoder ring?

------
cypherpunks01
So you have to switch from DVORAK to QWERTY to type in passwords then? (I
assume you type normally in dvorak)

~~~
panotpon
Yes, I've been trying to learn it.

